# Interest in a hedgehog



## ChameleonLover (Dec 13, 2011)

These little guys are so cute and ive always been interested in them. Then today I found a breeder extremely close to my house. But I do realize the importance of doing research on pets before bringing them home. I've googled a few caresheet, I was wondering if you guys could provide me with a caresheet that is used around here that you experts can confirm as a good and informative caresheet.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

There's too much information to fit onto one care sheet.
This book is a free download and has everything you need to learn in it.
http://www.hedgehogbook.webs.com/


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

The entire forums section here is a caresheet you should really read or start exploring before you get one - great information from some of the best people!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I agree with Christemo, the book she recommended is written by our very own mod. LizardGirl  It's a great resource, also read every stickies that are pinned, they are filled with great info! And good luck with your potential hedgie


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

I know everyone here loves hedgehogs, and there's much more to them than just the care basics. When I was looking at getting my little Buttercup of Poo, I did the same thing - researched care instructions, feeding, bedding, etc, etc but none of that really prepared me for the full poo experience. I don't want to taint anyone's opinion of the little prickly pears, but boy they require much more maintenance than a hamster or mouse. In fact, my cat needed less care on a day to day basis! So as long as you are prepared for the full 10 yards (of poo, pee, and hedgehogcaregiving), you might want to visit someone who has a hedgehog and ask them firsthand what it's like.

For example, I have to clean the little gal's wheel every morning since there's poo and pee on it centrifuged everywhere. Some of it's dried on and some of it is not. The pee you can't see, but you can smell hello! It's not a big job, but in the morning you have to have a strong stomach to deal with that sort of thing. They also seem to sleep a lot, or at least mine does with all her late night secretive partying. I have yet to see her centrifuge her products on her wheel once so that's not much fun there.

They are pretty scared of everything so unless yours bonds it could be a one way love relationship for a while. I'm still working on mine at the moment. On the plus side, they are ever so cute and pretty neat little animals.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hedgehogger said:


> I know everyone here loves hedgehogs, and there's much more to them than just the care basics. When I was looking at getting my little Buttercup of Poo, I did the same thing - researched care instructions, feeding, bedding, etc, etc but none of that really prepared me for the full poo experience. I don't want to taint anyone's opinion of the little prickly pears, but boy they require much more maintenance than a hamster or mouse. In fact, my cat needed less care on a day to day basis! So as long as you are prepared for the full 10 yards (of poo, pee, and hedgehogcaregiving), you might want to visit someone who has a hedgehog and ask them firsthand what it's like.
> 
> For example, I have to clean the little gal's wheel every morning since there's poo and pee on it centrifuged everywhere. Some of it's dried on and some of it is not. The pee you can't see, but you can smell hello! It's not a big job, but in the morning you have to have a strong stomach to deal with that sort of thing. They also seem to sleep a lot, or at least mine does with all her late night secretive partying. I have yet to see her centrifuge her products on her wheel once so that's not much fun there.
> 
> They are pretty scared of everything so unless yours bonds it could be a one way love relationship for a while. I'm still working on mine at the moment. On the plus side, they are ever so cute and pretty neat little animals.


I agree :lol:

So... much... poop.

Be ready for it


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Poop.









Poop.









Poop.


----------



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

:shock: Hello poop...


----------



## Hedgehogger (Dec 8, 2011)

Heh, ah, let's not scare chameleonlover _completely _away from small, spiney, semi-wild mammals. Those scenes are what frightened me back to using cured pine shavings! Why can't hedgehogs be more catlike? I could tolerate the teenage grumpypants like behaviour, partying all night, and maybe even the poo fights if they could just use a litterbox like a cat while in their cages.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi uses his litter box fine... although, sometimes he "misses" and I find poop around the litter :lol: Besides that he is quite good about it 

But yes... Especially when they're babies... there is so. much. poop.


----------



## ChameleonLover (Dec 13, 2011)

First, thanks for all the responses and I'll have to check out that book.

But next I know all to much about having a pet and the love going one way, I've had my chameleon for about a year and the first 6 months he HATED me, he tried to attack me through the screen. But lately he's come around lately and were getting along fine

But I have a whole routine of cleaning( yes poop included) his cage and feeding bowl( yes he lovessss to poop in his feeding bowl) so adding a little more to that won't hurt.

So I'll continue to do research and I think I'll be getting my little guy in a couple of months.

I'm sure I could get his/her cage perfect but the only thing I'm worried about is the tempature, in the winter at night my room drops to as low as 65 degrees?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

You'll defiantly need a heating element then. Whether it a CHE set up or a space heater. Make sure for a CHE set up though you have it on a thermostat.
Be sure to check out our heating section. :3


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

As a new owner I have to admit I did the research, I read about grumpy scared hedgies and bonding issues. But numerous pictures and videos from my breeder convinced me that my little one wouldn't be like that... he is. Its only been a few days and he's made some big steps but he's definitely not like any other pet I've had. He has reminded me about patience I'd forgotten about. Be prepared to be patient and not be scared off by hissy fits. But he still is really cute when I catch a glimpse of him yawning in his little snuggle sack in my lap.


----------

